# Rainbow sheen?



## Aumie

I got an Atlanta Consolidated Bottling Co hutchinson bottle at a flea market this weekend after giving it a bath in regular water i noticed it  has a iridescent rainbow film to it in spots - regular dishsoap didn't seem to help any - What causes that? And does anyone know how to get rid of it?

 Also does it make a difference from a collectors standpoint,  if you keep the wire stopper in or remove it?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Can't help with the sheen, but you will definitely want to keep the stopper.


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Autumn,

 The rainbow sheen is the result of the bottle having been buried or immersed in soil and water. Heavily alkaline soils may increase the psychedelic factor. The bottle guys call this "sickness" and the perscription seems to be tumbling. 

 Myself, I'm a big fan of wildly irridescent sick glass.


----------



## Aumie

Thanks you guys! I wasn't sure about the stopper since I don't see many pictures of them with it still in. Having it tumbled isn't in the financial cards right now so I'll just have to appreciate the rainbow, which isn't much of a challenge.


----------



## surfaceone

> I'll just have to appreciate the rainbow, which isn't much of a challenge.


 
 Hey Autumn,

 Some folks favor a light application of mineral oil to temporarily mask the opalescence. Me, I wouldn't do it, as I've got fumble fingers enough for 2 guys, without adding another few degrees of difficulty.

 So, this might be where you show us some psyk pictures, cuz you know we wanna see em...[8D]


----------



## Aumie

Not much sun today to really see it from a distance, but there's little splashes here and there, the one I pictured to the right is probably the best/worst spot on the bottle.


----------



## rockbot

> ORIGINAL:  Aumie
> 
> I got an Atlanta Consolidated Bottling Co hutchinson bottle at a flea market this weekend after giving it a bath in regular water i noticed it  has a iridescent rainbow film to it in spots - regular dishsoap didn't seem to help any - What causes that? And does anyone know how to get rid of it?
> 
> Also does it make a difference from a collectors standpoint,  if you keep the wire stopper in or remove it?


 
 I go both ways, I like good clean glass and the beautiful of patina. As far as the stopper. If its in good sharp try to save it.


----------



## T D

> go both ways, I like good clean glass and the beautiful of patina. As far as the stopper. If its in good sharp try to save it.


 

 I agree totally.  My general rule is LIGHT TUMBLE.  If you have a really clean, nice bottle that has a little spot of sickness on (in) it, then by all means tumble it.  If you have a really cool looking bottle that is basically sick all over, then consider how you like the overall effect.  IN MY OPINION, and it is only one opinion, trying to over tumble a really sick bottle makes the bottle too slick and unnatural looking.


----------



## T D

check this one out, Aumie it should be of interest.






 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Do-you-think-this-one-would-tumble-clean%3F/m-458741/tm.htm


----------



## Aumie

See now TD, I like that that one has an all over iridescence. The bottle I posted is my first hutchinson (squee!) but it's patina is a few scarce splotches so I'd like to see it cleaned.  - would sulfuric acid work? I won't be doing it, as I'd likely lose half my flesh. But it is an open option for me at the moment.


----------



## T D

From what I see of the Atlanta bottle, it would look nice with a light tumble.  Don't use any acid except for muratic acid.  Some acids will etch the glass and then you really will have to have it cut and polished.  Search this section in earlier posts- there is a wealth of cleaning answers here.


----------

